# Eingabefelder in Excel "freischalten"



## to_be (9. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich brauche Hilfe bei folgendem Problem:

Ich habe in Excel ein Eingabefenster erstellt in dem man Daten verändern kann, wenn einem die vorgegebenen Werte nicht passen. Dies soll allerdings nur dann möglich sein, wenn man auf einem vorhergehenden Worksheet den betreffenden Oberpunkt per Checkbox aktiviert hat. Kann mir jemand hierzu Hilfe geben?

Danke

To_be


----------



## Thomas Darimont (10. März 2004)

Hallo!

Siehe Anhang:


----------

